# Anti-inflammatory drugs help egg quality in older women?



## pelargonium (Nov 4, 2014)

Results of a study published last month:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/08/05/anti-inflammatory-drugs-could-help-older-women-become-pregnant-s/

/links


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

They say "there is little difference between older eggs and younger eggs".
Hard to believe especially because age is considered the main factor from chromosomal abnormalities.


----------

